# PV6000 in airport security machines



## Net Nerd (Jul 16, 1999)

I'll be going on vacation soon and will be taking my Sharp PV6000. Is it safe to run through the secruity scans with out damaging the MIPS?


----------



## Steven715 (Oct 14, 1999)

I would have fort so is it a Laptop or a Desktop.


----------



## Net Nerd (Jul 16, 1999)

It is a PDA. Palm top so they say, its a small laptop to me. It runs windows CE. Lite weight and easy to carry in my small brief case for on the road or airplane. I just don't want to damage it going through airport security checks.
What is used to scan carry on items when going through security checks?


----------



## Paul Nagel (Sep 19, 1999)

Hand carried bags can be x-rayed and subjected to a magnetic fields the same as you will be at checkin. Either can damage electronics. It is best to have it hand inspected by security.

[This message has been edited by Paul Nagel (edited 04-19-2000).]


----------



## Net Nerd (Jul 16, 1999)

Thank you for the answer.


----------

